# Dance of the Swans - Tchaikovsky - and copyright law



## Karlski (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello there, I have a question regarding the song Dance of the Swans - Tchaikovsky. Im sure you will all have heard the song at one point or another. Here's a link to the version I am referring to:






For my final major project in Art and Design, I am making a stop motion animation, and so far have been eager to use this version as it fits so well with my storyline. In the youtube information it states the artist as 'London Festival Orchestra' - but I have contacted them today and they dismiss the claim that it belongs to them.

So my question/request is as follows.. I really need that piece of music, available to use as the background music for my stop motion animation, and must avoid all legal issues regarding the copyright laws. My animation will be displayed on a show-reel at an exhibition at the end of the year. It is non commercial, non profitable.

Does anyone have a copy that they have produced themselves, which is available for use in my animation? Or does anyone know the location of a copyright-free version...?

I am absolutely desperate to get hold of this song, it is just so perfect.

Many thanks in advance.. I will check back and keep this thread active as much as possible to help anybody willing to assist me.

- Karl


----------



## Karlski (Mar 1, 2012)

I have already searched through Archive.org's database to no avail. Does anybody know any other similar websites which I can try? Sorry for double-posting but I see no edit button. thanks


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It's here: www.arkivmusic.com.
You would be better off approaching the record company (who may be able to arrange for artist's copyright clearance). I daresay they'll charge, and why shouldn't they?


----------

